
Show HN: Flockmetrics.com – Signup analytics for startups to help get more users - huwshimi
https://flockmetrics.com/
======
huwshimi
I've been working on this for a little while. Flockmetrics provides signup
analytics, the idea being that if you can measure how people are signing up
you can begin to understand why and focus your time and energy on areas that
will result in more users.

Feedback welcome!

